
Ask HN: Can I visit your startup in San Francisco? - pedrohom
Hi there,
My name is Pedro, I am from ACESSO a Brazilian SaaS company which provides document management services to 30 from the 100 biggest Brazilian enterprises, including banks, telecommunications, retails and construction companies. ACESSO&#x27;s growth is about 40%&#x2F;year since 2011, built based in a single platform.
 Our founder(Diego), our Heads and I are coming to SF tomorrow to stay until may27th so we can make new friends and learn how companies like yours are managing products innovation. 
If you&#x27;re doing something interesting, have an awesome company culture, or just like hanging with Brazilians, we&#x27;d love to meet you.<p>You can find out more about ACESSO here (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;acesso.io) or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crunchbase.com&#x2F;organization&#x2F;acesso-digital&#x2F;press (crunchabase is with the old logo) ,<p>and you can found me at pedro.moreno@acesso.io &#x2F; @pedrohom &#x2F; fb.com&#x2F;pedrohom
Thanks in advance,
Pedro
======
alain94040
Looks like you'll be in Silicon Valley on May 19: come hang out at the startup
fair, you'll meet a lot of founders. The fair itself is free (you only need to
buy a ticket for the conference that is inside, but everyone you'll meet will
come out at some point :-) --> [http://thestartupconference.com/tips-for-
first-time-attendee...](http://thestartupconference.com/tips-for-first-time-
attendees/)

Redwood City is easy to reach, there's a caltrain stop right next to where the
fair is taking place.

~~~
pedrohom
Thanks!

------
ffumarola
I'd be down. I'm at Pinterest (Brannan St in San Francisco).

